# sleep well hollie (rabbit)



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sleep well hollie, we miss you so much and wish you didnt have to leave us, im sorry i had to make the hard decision to let you go but it was the best for you, if i could turn back time things would be different, id give anything now to have you back


Rest well hollie we love you so so so much


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

R.I.P my lil angel, i wish i had met you and had some snuggles.

Thank you for all you done cat & ditta, there was nothing more you could have done for our lil angel

Atleast shes now at rest and hopping through lush grass and munching away till her hearts content xxxxxxxx


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

R.I.P holly love you loads atleast you have done all that was to be done cat and ditta it wasnt your fault dont blame yourselves run free at thbridge fresh carrots and grass awaits you... xxxx


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

RIP Hollie, you had an awesome name girl!


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

RIP xxxx


----------

